# What is the top 10 from the best woodworking books



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello woodworker friends,

I have a question, I want something to read, but which book must I buy, from what book I can learn the most?
There are so many woodworking, furniture, cabinetmaking books, but what are the best books.
I think that there in the most woodshops a couple off woodworking books are, tell me/us what you find 
the very best book, the number 1 for you.
I hope that we can make a great top 10 from the best woodworking books

I hope you want to help me whit a list from books I must read.

Thank you all for your help.

Schummie.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

most of the stuff i read ,
is jig making and tool use tricks .
for all the tools ,
but i'll keep my eyes peeled for books for you .
im sure when the weekend 
winds down , and the guys are back at the 
computers ,
you will get more input .

good to see you doing this ,
the top 10 sounds like 
we can all use !


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure of the best, but you can usually find some old woodworking books and mags from the second hand stores cheap. I have a good sized stack of popular mechanics DIY books that I browse from time to time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like Finewoodworking Magazines and taunton press books . Check out Half.com for great prices.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I have enjoyed reading…and re-reading Roy Underhill's Woodwright series of books, especially the first two. No real power tool stuff but a ton of common sense.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was very impressed with Lois Keener Ventura's "Building Beautiful Boxes with your Band Saw". It is very narrow in focus but for that particular type of item I don't think you can find anything better. The whole book is a step-by-step direction on how to make some great band saw boxes. Ventura starts with wood selection and works her way through finishing and how to line the drawers.

For that particular type of item, I don't think it can be beat. For general discussions of broader aspects of woodworking, I think the Taunton series is the most comprehensive and clear.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There is a "bible" of woodworking that was mentioned on here in the last few months. It pretty well covers everything!! I did a search, but it didn't show up;-(( Can't seem to think of it right now, but maybe some one will come up with the name??


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Schummie,

Here is information galore.

One of the best things you've done is stick to this site.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Schummie - For all around general wwing info, The Complete Book of Woodworking by Tom Carpenter was given to me by a good friend. It's a good all around book with some great tips, lots of info, and good pics. Also, The New Woodworker Handbook Tom Hintz, who frequents many of these wwing forums, is excellent…lots of great tool setup tips.

I've also got some good "specialty" books like The Encyclopedia of Joint Making, Table Saw Magic by Jim Tolpin, and a book about finishing by Jeff Jewitt….all have useful info.

Our local library has several wwing books available. Take a look if you have a good library system near you.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

IMO, The number one book would be The Complete Guide To Sharpening by Leonard Lee.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the best book that's been written on furniture and cabinet making is Cabinet Making for Beginners by Charles Hayward. It's a book you'll keep going back to no matter how far you go in woodworking. It's out of print but relatively easy to find and pretty inexpensive. Here are some copies at AbeBooks.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello guys,

thanks for your response, I have now some new ideas for new books.
There are so many woodworking books that it is difficult to choose one 
where I learn something from.
If somebody want to sell woodworking books give me a me a message.
I hat a little hope for some more response so that we really make
a top 10 off woodworking books.

Thanks for your help.

Schummie.


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

I've acquired about 20 woodworking books in the past few months. Although I can't speak to every book ever written, I can give you 10 of my favorites (in no particular order).

Building Beautiful Boxes with Your Band Saw
The Bandsaw Book
The Complete Guide to Sharpening
The Complete Manual of Woodworking
Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Working with Wood
The Complete Illustrated Guide to Joinery
Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Finishing
Smart Workshop Solutions: Building Workstations, Jigs, and Accessories to Improve Your Shop
Woodworking With The Router
The Table Saw Book

I'm a big fan of the Taunton books. I have about 5 of them, all are well written and very helpful, usually offering multiple ways of tackling the same problem.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

When I first started woodworking twenty some years ago, two of my favorite books where: Encyclopedia of Furniture Making by Ernest Joyce and Woodworking Joints, an Illustrated Handbook by Percy Blandford. 
These are probably only found in an antique book store now lol. But the basics of woodworking, jointery, properties of wood, techniques and much more is covered and really helped as a beginner. I still refer to them, so either they are good or I'm a real slow learner.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I first went for all the workshop books to give me ideas, then workbench books ,then anything to do with designing and fitting your workshop including cupboards etc, then benchsaw ,and bandsaw books ,then a few router books ,and the jigs etc etc etc .Alistair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nick Engler's Woodworking Wisdom & Band Saw Handbook by Mark Duginske wil pretty well cover anything yiu need to know. Nick Engler's Woodworking Wisdom is the book I was trying to think of a few days ago.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

So far my favorite book is "The Impractical Cabinetmaker" by Krenov. Not informative in the way of production at all but phylosophically it's a great book. His wisdom towards his work is worth the look. I am also reading his other book "Cabinetmakers Notebook". It's more informational on how to build but it seems to be boring and drawn out.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

One of my favorites is "Understanding Wood" by Bruce Hoadley. It is aslo published by Taunton


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

My #1: Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking -3 vol. set, paperback

#2: The Workbench Book by Scott Landis

#3: Choosing and Using Hand Tools by Andy Rae

#4: Classic Joints With Power Tools by Yeung Chan

#5: Sharpening by Leonard Lee

#6: Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexnor

#7: Working With Power Tools edited by Paul Anthony

#8: Design Your Own Furniture by Jim Stack

#9: The Ultimate Woodshop Jig Book by R.J. DeCristoforo

#10: The Toolbox Book by Jim Tolpin

Only ten… that's tough! See my book review pages at: hpp://woodcentral.com/books/books.shtml


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

Understanding Wood Finishing (2d edition) by Bob Flexner would have to be #1 on my list.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 fpr Barbs' number one:

My #1: Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking -3 vol. set, paperback

It's all here, including attitude.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

My $.02, Well since I did just write a review about it would have to be Workshop Math by Robert Scharff. While not exclusively a book about woodworking it does have a good portion of the book devoted to wood and the most basic elements of dealing with wood.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got my new lathe set up and made a few chips, can someone recommend a good book on turning for a rookie turner????


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I recommend this magazine to everyone getting started in woodworking… here is a sample, check out all 52 pages. NO advertising.

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/sample/02-03/


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Tage Frid 3 volume set. The beginning and the end of all traditional woodworking.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*ScottN* Is that Woodsmith the same WW content s the hard copy they send in the mail?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

unless you are already awesome at sharpening, my #1 book would be 
"The Perfect Edge, the Ultimate Guide to Sharpening for Woodworkers" by Ron Hock


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

TopamaxSurvivor… I'm not sure but I think there hard copy now, could be wrong though. Haven't bought any in a few years but I have a lot of old ones. It definitely got me up and running in the world of woodworking.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Mojo1: for turners, a best-over-all volume is The Complete Illustrated Guide to Turning by Richard Raffan, from Taunton Press. Lots of other good books, but that one illustrates and answers all a beginner's questions.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Barbs , thanks I found that book on Amazon for $11.00 and ordered it!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Got a lot more that 10, huh?

I would suggest going to a local book or woodworking store near you and look through what they have.
Maybe even a library.

That will give you a lot better feel for what's right for you, plus see more that aren't listed here. Maybe even some in Dutch.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Mojo1: Great! Then you're on your way to doing Almost Anything you want to, with the lathe.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I got the book and I ordered the wrong one, but the one I got looks good to so I just ordered the book on turning, bought a few other things from amazon as well, they love me there…..
Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Working with Wood (Complete Illustrated Guides) 
is the one I ordered by mistake though it looks to be a good un.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

"The Complete Woodworker" by Bernard Jones 
It is a turn of the century manual on the trade of woodworking. Will give you insights of how to care and use hand tools and a lot of what this trade is about. Its not an easy book to read but I found it to be fun. It is a foundation.


----------



## naturalwonders (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite resource has been these forums and using the Fine Woodworking subscription.

From a book perspective I really like:
Arts and Crafts Furniture: From Classic to Contemporary by Rodel
Workbenches by Schwarz
Understanding Wood Finishing: How to Select and Apply the Right Finish by Flexner
The Complete Illustrated Guide to Furniture and Cabinet Construction by Rae
The whole Tauton Complete Illustrated Guide series is pretty good.

Lots of other books but as I move along my interest in books has shifted from plans to styles and is much more interesting to read.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

if you want to build furniture pick up a copy of Illustrated Cabinetmaking: How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works by Bill Hylton

its one of the best IMHO


----------



## moe14 (May 1, 2012)

This a very good web site, I buy woodworking books a lot. And this is very helpful advice on some great books.
Thanks for the info. Would you please give my web site a listing on your site, as this would be very benifical
to me.
www.thewoodworkinggiant.com
Thanks a million,
Charles Burns


----------



## bryguy22 (May 3, 2012)

in my opinion understanding wood is a complete extensive scientific approach to more than you will ever want to know. It is heavy reading but gets into theory and the science behind good woodworkign practices, get the latests edition because it has color photos,


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I see alot of newer books, some I have, what about really old books? I know about moxon's mechanic exercises, which would require one to be able to read old english, but any others?
Reason why I say older books is because alot of times some of the newer books have ok techniques in them, but knowing the old school techniques tends to be a better way, especially say when your planer is 12 inches wide, but the panel you have to flatten is 48….


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

The New Carpenter & Joiner by R.V.Boughton pub by Caxton (in three volumes)1946


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

that's only 3 old books yin, lol


----------



## KKS (Jan 9, 2014)

The art of woodworking, its a 25 book series by time life


----------



## draper (Feb 16, 2020)

thanks. answered my question.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

When I started Woodsmith mag was very helpful. My opinion any book on joinery, then any book that gets the creative juices going. Green & Green comes to mind. I subscribe to FWW digital, I enjoy the email tips and projects.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

I really like Bill Hylton's Illustrated Cabinetmaking. Excellent resource.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I found the Krenov books to be inspiring. Maybe not helpful as his work is way above me, but enjoyable.

For jigs etc, I find GOOGLE to just about cover everything.


----------

